# kencove electric netting-Is it really good enough for mini goats?



## rollingmeadow (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking at Kencove's 40 or 48" portable electric netting for poultry.

Is the electric netting type portable fencing like Kencove has really adequate for small mini goat breeds?  Anyone have real world experience with this netting for goats? 

I am pasturing poultry but do not want to invest in another fence when I add two mini dairy goats in the next year.

Anyone know if this type of fence will serve both purposes?


----------



## wannabchick (May 28, 2011)

rollingmeadow said:
			
		

> I'm looking at Kencove's 40 or 48" portable electric netting for poultry.
> 
> Is the electric netting type portable fencing like Kencove has really adequate for small mini goat breeds?  Anyone have real world experience with this netting for goats?
> 
> ...


wow .. old so I am bumping because I too am interested in the kencove over the premier.. anyone else with opinions would love to hear them
xoxo


----------



## Goatherd (May 28, 2011)

Me too.  I actually have the netting fence but it's rolled up and I don't want to unroll it, install it and try it just in case it doesn't work.  (talk about lazy)
I started my poultry behind this fencing but now they free range.

I can tell you that when I accidently touched it, it gives a good zing!


----------



## patandchickens (May 28, 2011)

rollingmeadow said:
			
		

> I'm looking at Kencove's 40 or 48" portable electric netting for poultry. <snip> I am pasturing poultry but do not want to invest in another fence when I add two mini dairy goats in the next year. Anyone know if this type of fence will serve both purposes?


I have the Premier version. The poultry net worked fine for sheep for me last year (a horned ram, and a couple-month-old wether lamb). Just make sure you have a good sized charger on it so it has enough zap, and the ram's breeder advised me to avoid right-angle corners or letting the grass get real grazed-down in the fence (to avoid horn entanglement).

The main thing about the poultry net is that it is a bit more expensive than the sheep/goat net, and it is also much much harder to keep the bottom hotwire from grounding out badly on the grass. (Partly because the extra wires and stays make it heavier thus saggier between posts; and largely because the lowest hotwire is lower in the poultry net than in the sheep/goat net).

Bear in mind that normal chickens will just fly over it _if they want_, although it *would* keep CornishX in. It is not intended so much for keeping chickens inside as for keeping predators *outside*. But,  if they don't choose to fly over it, then at least they can't *walk* thru it, whereas my chickens were walking freely thru my_ sheep_ electronet.

Hope some of that is useful info, good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## poorboys (May 28, 2011)

we put up electric netting and before we could hook-up(had problems with wiring) the goats chewed on it, so now we have one single strand inside the netting part, cause they would keep getting their heads stuck in the netting!!!, others i know have it and it works real well.


----------

